

Let Consumers Use Better, Cheaper Cable Boxes - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/31/opinion/let-consumers-use-better-cheaper-cable-boxes.html

======
vinhboy
I am one of those people who bought a used TiVo box and used it with a
cablecard from Comcast.

The reason I did this is because with a basic cable subscription you can't
watch HD channels, even though the HD channels are free, because they will
only give you a non-hd cable box.

After researching online, I found that you can use a TiVo box with a cablecard
and get HD channels.

I can only imagine that millions of Comcast basic cable customers out there
are either 1) watching non-HD TV, or 2) paying extra for an upgraded cable box
because they don't know this trick.

I completely agree that this business model needs to change. I should be able
to receive cable channels, that I pay for, with whatever device I want. Being
able to receive cable channels with my chromecast would be awesome. One less
crap to keep around.

